# Didn't see this before!!



## morrit (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi. Im hailing from Rugby, Warwickshire. Been on long term sickness with acute pancreatitis and as such had to change my diet to include oily fish and stuff. Well i love smoked salmon and got sick of paying through the nose for it. I used to be a chef and have worked in some top notch hotels and the like so working with food is nothing new to me. Its certainly a passion. Thats when i thought to myself 'Why not do your own?' That was about 4 weeks ago. Bought a cheap eco smoker and started with trout. Researched recipes and no 2 were the same so i chose one and tried it out... Cured for too long and it turned out like jerky. But i learned from the mistake. Tried salmon and boom... perfect... tried trout again and boom...perfect... now I have got it to a T I bought myself a Peetz hot/cold smoker. So going to try my hand at some hot smoking. What started as a small hobby is becoming a passion. Its addictive to say the least. Now friends and family are clamouring for more smoked fish i cant keep up with demand! Want to progress to more foods. Cheese...meats... this xmas is going to be a smoked food hamper for everyone. So yeah...thats me... hi!!!


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Morrit - welcome to the forum

There are a growing number of us on here from the UK (several from your area) and the interest in both hot and cold smoking (and also curing) is growing fast. I smoke a lot of fish and also cheese but you can also smoke things like salt, butter, nuts and peppers too. A lot on here also cure bacon and make smoked and fermented sausage.

One big advantage of SMF is that we also have the benefit of the expertise of our American colleagues - and due to their multi-cultural origins they have a much stronger tradition for smoked and cured meats than we have in the UK.

Do you have any photos of your smoking so far? We love photos on here. Looking forward to your posts.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Morrit, welcome to the family and our addiction.

I am away at the moment, but on my return I will give you the Group Welcome!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Morrit.  Yep.  It does get under your skin.  My friend Wade does some great smoked food.  Smoking Monkey runs his own catering service.  I guess I am the American rep. here in the U.K..  Been here 16 yrs..  Anything we can help you with just let us know.  Glad to have you with us.  Look forward to your contributions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## morrit (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi. Thanks for the welcome. I want to progress to fermented sausages but everywhere I look I need to build a cabinet with an old fridge n stuff like that...relative humidity of 75 to 80 etc etc... The most DIY I can do is change a light bulb. Sounds very complicated!! Want to try my hand at cheese making too. Next batch of smoking I do I will get some pictures!


----------

